

Why Facebook Instant Articles Are The Future of The Web - jasonlbaptiste
http://jasonlbaptiste.com/commentary/why-facebook-instant-articles-are-the-future-of-the-web#

======
thomasfl
Facebook instant articles is maybe great for users, but it's sad for the web.
It will load articles much faster, but will create a more fragmented kind of
web.

But then again the web of the future may not be just a few general purpose web
browsers? Maybe we'll see an even larger myriad of special purpose "browsers"
for various types of content like news articles. Many apps are like small
special purpose browsers made to display data from just one site. The problem
is that users have to have the app permanently using storage space on the
phone. I wish there was mobile browsers that managed to store the javascript
and static assets more permanently than browsers do now, but not too
permanent.

------
realusername
I don't know if it's your website but the text color is close to unreadable, I
had to modify the color with the debugger to read it. About the content, I
sincerely hope Facebook is not going to become "The Web", otherwise, everyone
is clearly in trouble.

